# What's this worth?



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Just trying to get an idea what you guys might charge for a piece like this. It is about 8' long and about 42" wide. Input and critique is welcomed (except for my picture taking abilities, I know I suck at that). Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know, I may be way off base but for some reason $1200 seems a good asking price. All solid wood, hand crafted, not chinese. Now that I started the bidding the others will chime in.


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 1, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know, I may be way off base but for some reason $1200 seems a good asking price. All solid wood, hand crafted, not chinese. Now that I started the bidding the others will chime in.



Yeah Greg, I think you are in the right ball park. Of course it matters what part of the country and whether your are in an urban area. Very nice


----------



## NCWoodArt (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll chime in, It's worth whatever you are willing to accept for it. Or better yet it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. 

I always always always give a ballpark price for anything I am making by request so there are no surprises. If I am doing cost + I allow a margin for profit in case the unknown arises.

Retail on a table like that would be around $1,500, but they would more than likely sell it for $1,000-$1,200 like woodtickgreg said.

You also have to have someone wanting a nice piece of woodworking vs someone who normally buys the prefab Wal-mart stuff for $30.00.

Bill


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2012)

It's worth $500 if you get such an offer and are happy to sell it for that. Or it might be worth $2500 for the same reason. Unless you're manufacturing something on a production scale it's hard to set a retail price in my opinion. If you were making this exact table from jigs and pumping out 5 or 25 a month then you would be in a position where you'd have to set some kind of price. 

Even though they would all have different grain and so no two would be "just" alike, you'd have a actual "model" say call it _"The Cheyenne"_ and then IMO you have to have a _business model_ to go along with it. But since it's a one-off I don't think you should, or can, set a concrete price. But if you want to set one anyway make sure it's a little higher than what your best guess is. 

You can always take less, but you can never take more. In order to get offers on it don't forget to use the old car salesman tactic "O.B.O" Most people think that's not a good idea but ask any successful car salesman that "O.B.O." will draw in the offers like flies on molasses. 

Let's say you're willing to accept $850 for it as your bottom line. If you don't like the stigma of the "OBO" then use some thing like this:


_Handmade custom Ranch House style solid Pecan Table. $1200
(All Reasonable Offers Considered)_


If you don't include the OBO type thing then you'll miss potential buyers who might have paid $850 or more for it but they don't bother offer since your sign indicates that your bottom dollar is $1200. Many people go to trades days and galleries and artsy type sales events with a set limit. Most do in fact, and if it is $1000 and they really like your table the $1200 sign tells them they can't afford it, but the "All reasonable Offers . . . " tells them they might be able to buy it. For shows etc. make the sign by hand - have your wife use her best "cursive print" with a wide felt pen to give the letters "tails". 

These are just my opinions based on part experience and part observation. So take it for what it's worth. 

:i_dunno:

Pretty table. The woodworker in me wants to see the under side.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

"tells them they might be able to buy it. For shows etc. make the sign by hand - have your wife use her best "cursive print" with a wide felt pen to give the letters "tails"."

Kevin sounds like gender based discrimanation to me.:dash2:

So you are agreeing with Kathie that my penmanship stinks and my Grammer and spelling are worse. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
I hate when the gang up on us guys and what makes it even worse is YOU ARE RIGHT.
I did work for a judge and his wife and she sent me had written thank you notes in persian hand writing ?? Incredible handwriting and I remember it 20 yrs later.
Very good suggestion...........


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! You have all confirmed what I thought. I have it listed at $1250.00 and figured I had about $100.00 wiggle room that way. When I first started building things, I would have probably taken $500 for it, but I have since learned a little about the value of "custom" furniture. I have a friend in particular who would disagree with my price, thinking that I should sell it at about $600.00 or $700.00 max, and was very adamant about it to the point that I had begun second guessing my price. 

I know that any piece of furniture we build is only as valuable as the client thinks it is, and therein lies the importance of finding and marketing to the right clients. I also know that if you build it, they will come. It may take a while, but they will, and in the meantime, you have something in your booth/showroom that the others will remember. 

Thanks for the confirmation ya'll!!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2012)

Depending on the joinery, etc, I think that's a fair price. I suppose I like to kick the tires a bit more than the average consumer, so the joinery makes a difference to me.  I'll bet it sells if it's in the right location.


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> It's worth $500 if you get such an offer and are happy to sell it for that. Or it might be worth $2500 for the same reason. Unless you're manufacturing something on a production scale it's hard to set a retail price in my opinion. If you were making this exact table from jigs and pumping out 5 or 25 a month then you would be in a position where you'd have to set some kind of price.
> 
> Even though they would all have different grain and so no two would be "just" alike, you'd have a actual "model" say call it _"The Cheyenne"_ and then IMO you have to have a _business model_ to go along with it. But since it's a one-off I don't think you should, or can, set a concrete price. But if you want to set one anyway make sure it's a little higher than what your best guess is.
> 
> ...


I like your reasoning Kevin. I think I will try that in my next show.


----------

